# semi metallic, organic, ceramic, metalo-organic- sheesh- Im confused.



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes. ********************


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

OK, UK, now Im more confused.........Awww, cmon, I know youre dying to tell me what you think about these pads........


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

confused about what ? you already typed what is known. 

i don't like the semi's cause they dirty the wheels/tires. i like ceramics. now, if you have a work truck, get the "fleet" pads.


----------



## nismo972 (Sep 23, 2013)

Ceramics are worth a little more $$. Last longer for me

Sent from my SM-S765C using diychatroom.com mobile app


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

noquacks said:


> *isnt the classic semi metalic pad still the best overall pad?* Heard organics dont last/dont grip, and ceramics are cleaner, but a little $$, and semi is still best bang for the buck. Dirty, but functional. Opinions welcome/appreciated.



*Yes.******************


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Ceramics eat through rotors. On Asian makes, they produce a ton of annoying squeal or rub.
Semi orgs are good stopping power pads, but if you have nice rims, all you do is clean brake dust.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ukrkoz said:


> Ceramics eat through rotors. .


around here, rotors can rust pretty badly. so ^ can be a good thing.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Fix'n it said:


> around here, rotors can rust pretty badly. so ^ can be a good thing.


What does that mean- "so < can be as good thing"? (dont know how to type the hat symbol, fixin it...>)


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

ukrkoz said:


> *Yes.******************


Now that more like it, UK!! Now _get it!! Im trending toward the classic pads so far, 99%..... _Even though dirty residue. I like stopping power. If you wax the wheels, dirt does not "stick" as tenaciously.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Fix'n it said:


> confused about what ? you already typed what is known.
> 
> i don't like the semi's cause they dirty the wheels/tires. i like ceramics. now, if you have a work truck, get the "fleet" pads.


no work trucks- jut regular street car application.


----------



## nismo972 (Sep 23, 2013)

Waxing wheels....I need to get out more. And apperently get some cheap wax. Lol

Sent from my SM-S765C using diychatroom.com mobile app


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

noquacks said:


> What does that mean- "so < can be as good thing"? (dont know how to type the hat symbol, fixin it...>)


the pad grinds away the rust.


----------

